# Specs for E36 Bimmers



## E36Fanatic (Mar 19, 2004)

What are the 0-60 time, 1/4 mile time, and HP TORQUE specs of the following e36's?
325i
328i
325is
328is
M3
M3 sedan


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Do some reasearch. No one is going to answer this because it will just take too damn long.


----------



## dfunk (May 7, 2004)

Umm.. A lot lower than the E46?


----------

